# 312 mm font GLI Brake upgrade - Question



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

Can anybody tell me what is the correct part number for the GLI 312 mm front dust shields? 

I am doing the 312 mm font GLI Brake and axles upgrade on my TDI and I have a question on the dust shields
I got some used VR6 spindles and got some fresh bearings and hubs pressed in








[/URL]</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From brake upgrade</td></tr></table>[/IMG] 
Then I tried on my GLI calipers and rotors to make sure my wheels fit without spacers







[/URL]</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From brake upgrade</td></tr></table>[/IMG] 







[/URL]</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From brake upgrade</td></tr></table>[/IMG] 







[/URL]</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From brake upgrade</td></tr></table>[/IMG] 
my 16" OZ superleggeras Wheels fit - good
My problem is with the TT dust shields. Only two out of the three bolts fit 
I was told to use part numbers 8n0 615 311A and 312A but this does not look right. 
Can anybody tell me what is the correct part number for the GLI 312 mm front dust shields? Thx







[/URL]</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From brake upgrade</td></tr></table>[/IMG] 







[/URL]</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From brake upgrade</td></tr></table>[/IMG] 


_Modified by totheMax at 3:29 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: 312 mm font GLI Brake upgrade - Question (totheMax)*

Screw it... tired of chasing some shields that will fit...

OK I just drilled new holes, got longer bolts and a couple washers in the back. Now there are three bolts holding the shields in place.
First I marked it, then drilled it then bolted them on w/ a couple washers.







[/URL]</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From brake upgrade</td></tr></table>[/IMG] 







[/URL]</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From brake upgrade</td></tr></table>[/IMG]







[/URL]</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From brake upgrade</td></tr></table>[/IMG] 


_Modified by totheMax at 9:15 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

you're supposed to use 1J0 615 311/2 B, which is from the Golf's application.
the TT spindle is different from the Golf


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

tnx


----------

